# Can't figure out what this is



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Any ideas? This tree/shrub was covered in bees yesterday. A ton of little black bees towards the bottom, but honey bees on the top.









My daughter is about 5 foot tall to help with the scale.










I have a small one in my yard. The plant has been there for at least 10 years, but as it grows the leaves get some kind of fungus/infection and I cut it back. Comes back better then ever with pretty copper colored leaves that turn to green, but then the fungus comes back. I would like to find out what it is, as it may need more sun than what it is getting right now.


----------



## Fowlhunter22 (Feb 24, 2013)

shannonswyatt said:


> Any ideas? This tree/shrub was covered in bees yesterday. A ton of little black bees towards the bottom, but honey bees on the top.
> 
> View attachment 5784
> 
> ...



Red-tip Photinia (Photinia fraseri)


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

The new growth is copper. Both on the plant in the photo and the one in my yard. When I looked up Red-tip Photinia they are a more vibrant red.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Fowl is right.That's Red Top(tip) Photinia.Copper color is common.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Cool. I was going to transplant mine, but I looked up info on doing so and it sounds like it isn't worth it, particularly since it does have the blight. At least my bees get to forage on the non-blighted ones in my neighborhood. I guess I'll dig that sucker up and plant something else.


----------

